# They MUST exist (underwire maternity swimsuits) *UPDATED*



## 54mama (Oct 7, 2006)

Please? Anyone? Where can I find a maternity bathing suit (preferably a tankini) with underwire support? How can such a thing not seem to exist?!?!?! I have tried suit after suit that has absolutely no support and it is not a pretty sight. I've had one September baby before and another on the way so I know how crucial it is going to be for me to spend the summer floating!


----------



## Tori19 (Feb 26, 2010)

No suggestions but I'm all ears for others' responses!


----------



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tori19* 
No suggestions but I'm all ears for others' responses!

Ditto.

(Do they really not make these? I would love it. Last time I had major saggy boob come July and August.







)


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I did a quick search on ebay http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?Style=Ta...=p3286.c0.m282 saw 300+ listed maybe you can find something there.

And here is the google search result http://www.google.com/products?q=mat...ed=0CC8QrQQwAw


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Aka mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

I've yet to find one in 4 pregnancies sadly. I have been sticking to halter tops because its the only thing that keeps me semi in place, though its not good enough.


----------



## blessed_mama (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellen Griswold*


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

I'm actually going to have underwire sewn into a cheap Old Navy maternity tankini top.

I just can't believe it isn't standard practice to put good support in maternity swimwear. Ridiculous.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

I have found underwire maternity suits for people with D cup and smaller breasts, but if you are bigger than that, forget it. I am using an older and much bigger underwire suit. It will just have to do. I'm a G cup and not having underwire support just cant happen.


----------



## aloya (Jun 24, 2009)

Last summer, I used one of Land's Ends tankinis. Here's a link, though in a quick search, I couldn't find a solid color. I then got a plus size bottom, and there was enough give in the tank that it didn't really need to be maternity. Worked well, and I can wear in now that I'm post-partum, too.

http://www.landsend.com/pp/BeachLivi...4&origin=index


----------



## cagirlintexas (Jun 5, 2007)

I was going to buy one of these. They claim to have decent support but I don't think they have a underwire. What I would do for an underwire.









http://www.biggerbras.com/catalog6-c...?collection=21


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I bought a sports bra that looks like a tank top but out of the same, material as swimware and it worked great!


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

Mostly to avoid the sun, I usually swim in a shirt like this with an old bra under it. (I've never noticed any chlorine damage to my bras other than slight fading, but I still don't want to risk wearing a favorite/new one.)
It's long enough and stretchy enough for a maternity belly.

It has a bit of surfer-chick cuteness to it, it's affordable, and it's _incredibly_ comfortable.


----------



## 54mama (Oct 7, 2006)

Thought I'd update for those of you also looking. I think I have found a solution! Hooray!

I went to the Land's End site (where I buy all my regular suits which I love) and decided to try this one: http://tinyurl.com/y7sxrs4. I am normally between an 8 and 10 and up to a G/H cup when pregnant, so I ordered a 12DDD and a 14DDD. I think either one will work. The 12 fit my top better because I don't need the straps as long as the 14 is, but the 14 obviously gives me more room to grow. I'm going to keep the 14 I think but tack the straps a bit shorter in the back which is an easy fix. The sides have ties that lengthen and shorten so it adjusts to give more of less material as needed. The cups are not underwire, but they are pretty supportive and the fabric is thick and good quality so it adds good support as well. For the bottoms I went with these, again in a 12 and 14 (will be keeping the 14, less pressure around under my belly) and they are cut low enough in the front they just go under my belly: http://tinyurl.com/yyuwaky.

Belly coverage, boobs not exploding out in all directions, or hanging at my knees, fairly cute... I'm happy









(And as an aside, I also ordered this one, which is a true maternity suit and claims to be a DDD cup. Ha! That is all I can say. http://tinyurl.com/yyvpqkn)


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

Glad you found something that will work for you! Isnt it a relief? When I finally figured out what I was going to do, I felt so much better about the future months.


----------



## myrasos (Jul 10, 2011)

i am 5 1/2 months pregnant and my boobs have already gone up 2 (nearing 3) cup sizes... even the maternity stores do not have underwire bathing suits, but i went to macy's last night, and they have a large selection of Miracle Suits, MANY with underwire, and i (shockingly) found at least one that fits. i def suggest looking at Miracle Suit bathing suits... you'll have to go up at least a couple sizes, but it's the best thing you're gonna get!


----------



## emmaegbert (Sep 14, 2004)

This is my third pregnancy and I decided to just skip maternity suits this time. Often they are too big everywhere but the boobs. I can't stand something around my neck- my boobs are HEAVY and that hurts! I am NOT a small person (normally size 12 pants) but I do have proportionally large boobs which get bigger pregnant/nursing (I am still nursing #2 and my breasts haven't gone up quite as much in size... more like one cup size I guess). To get a suit that offers me enough boob coverage (and even SOME support) it is generally too big elsewhere. Or, the band/chest (under the boobs) is way loose, which means no support. I was trying on the D and DD tops at a store near the beach, and it was, well, it was just gross. I would be afraid to walk down the stairs let alone, say, jump in the water.

So... I am a 34G right now, and I went to a top of the line bra shop, and I got a "Panache" bikini. It is SO supportive. It is like a very supportive, normal bra. I could wear it all day under my clothes and be comfortable. In fact, I have! And it stays put! I just have to be cool with baring my giant white belly. So I just decided, I look crazy pregnant no matter what, why not be comfortable?!? Oh- and editing to say- with my first I just used a tankini that I already had. It was effectively a bikini by the end, so this time I thought, just skip ahead.

I am in general very disappointed with the boob coverage/support levels of a lot of maternity and nursing stuff. WIth my first I was actually excited... like maybe empire waist dresses will finally fit me without me looking like I am trying for a centerfold look, b/c they will cut more generously in the chest. But I didn't take into account that I would ALSO get bigger so now all that stuff made for DDs won't fit me b/c I'll be a couple sizes bigger too. Wah.


----------

